# Uber dares not to tell you how many hours you need to drive to earn $5,000/month or $1,000/week



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberX drivers, do a simple bookkeeping and you will find how much you earned:

For every $1,000 Uber fare, your net earning is $250 (or, 25%)

The cost breakdown is as shown below:

20% Uber Commission
This does not include the additional $1.00 safe ride fee Uber takes from every single trip.

20% Gas
Keep the receipt and see for yourself how much gas you spent.

20% Insurance, Maintenance, Repair
Higher mileage means higher tear and wear. I drove 800 miles per week and already had the following spending:

Oil Change
Four (4) New Tires
Spark Plugs Replacement
Power Steering Sensor Failed
One Headlight Burned
Fuel Injectors Clogged
Car Wash & Clean

15% Income Tax Goes To Uncle Sam

Add above numbers together, 20% + 20% + 20% +15%, the total is 75%

Pooper advertise $5,000 for your first month which means your net earning is just $1,250 monthly.

Or, Pooper said $1,000 earning per week which simply means your net earning is $250 weekly.

*The sneaky Pooper did not tell you how many hours you need to drive to reach $5,000/month or $1,000/week.*

I drove 40 hours a week and total fare is about $400 a week. $10/hour sounds not bad? Deducting all the cost, my net earning is $100 per week.

*Do not refer any of your friends drive for Uber* if they are really your TRUE friends.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Why keep on driving if you net $100 driving 40 hours per week?

Do you really need uber to put food on the table?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Good point. You will see me screwing up Uber more than driving..... Stay tuned.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Part One: Why is your gas 20%? I'm guessing you don't track it that well, or you are driving all over town looking for a ping, or just cause you're bored.

Part Two: All that stuff that went wrong with your car, was going to happen anyway, whether you drove 800 miles or not.

Part Three: You don't pay 15% to Uncle Sam. With the IRS deduction of .56/mile, you are only paying taxes on approx 25% of your income. So your taxable is more like 4% (if you know how to do taxes).

You are not treating this like a business, and you probably don't deserve more than $10/hour.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

@TidyVet show us your numbers then, will you?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't keep my gas receipts, the .56 / mile IRS tax deduction does not require keeping them. The rest is pretty obvious, don't blame Uber for your shitty car.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

@TidyVet Is it so simple!? Attached is mine. Don't you know that is just your *REVENUE*. What is your *COST*? How many *HOURS* and *MILES* did you drive?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> @TidyVet Is it so simple!? Attached is mine. Don't you know that is just your *REVENUE*. What is your *COST*? How many *HOURS* and *MILES* did you drive?
> View attachment 4269


TidyVet is a member of the "Gas Is My Only Expense" club.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-much-do-you-earn-on-average.12380/page-2#post-158069


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

If you find a treasure, will you want to let the whole world know it?
If a company keeps hiring, it is either *growing too fast* or *turnover rate is too high*.
Look at the Air Conditioning industry, will they like to recruit lots of technicians?
No! *More competitions* means *less profit*.

Uber dares not to tell you how much is their turnover rate!


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Turnover is irrelevant when looking at a sample size of 10,000 drivers in our local market (Boston). It only matters how much money YOU make.
I drove 46 hours, for an average of $15.70/hour, after gas $14.30/hour.

I drive a 100k mile minivan with fender damage and bad paint. Currently 4.87 rating. My depreciation is virtually nill because of the age and high mileage of the vehicle.
380 miles driven.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> 20% Insurance, Maintenance, Repair


 Not necessary true. If you are driving for Uber using your vehicle that you drive anyway, you are already paying for insurance, regardless of whether you drive for Uber or not. I highly doubt that there are many people that have a dedicated vehicle for Uber only, so insurance should not be included into the running costs for most of the drivers.



Truth & Facts said:


> Higher mileage means higher tear and wear.


 This is true. However there are drivers like me that drive their family vehicles for Uber, switching mileage from other rides. For example, I eliminated most of leisure rides on this vehicle and now I drive for Uber covering almost the same mileage that I used to when I didn't drive for Uber.



Truth & Facts said:


> I drove 40 hours a week and total fare is about $400 a week. $10/hour sounds not bad? Deducting all the cost, my net earning is $100 per week.


 If you are driving 40 hours a week and make only 100$ out of it, you should stop right now. 2.5$ per hour is far beyond self respect, man!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

biozon said:


> This is true. However there are drivers like me that drive their family vehicles for Uber, switching mileage from other rides. For example, I eliminated most of leisure rides on this vehicle and now I drive for Uber covering almost the same mileage that I used to when I didn't drive for Uber.


But they are still Uber miles right? They would not be on your car if you did not drive for Uber. Your tires would have more tread, your oil would not be changed as often etc... How can you eliminate those expenses?

And if I understand the post correctly, you are now putting your leisure miles on another vehicle and using this one mostly for Uber. Doesn't that mean that the insurance you carry on this vehicle is now mostly Uber related?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Good luck to you! Uber is suitable in a confined, condensed and crowded area such as Manhattan. It is not suitable in the BIG Texas I live. Uber only charges the fare from pickup to drop off. The dead mileage (drive to pickup or after drop off) is more than the trip distance itself.

Unless you live in a metropolitan city, do not drive Uber. Drive 5 miles to pick up and earn a $4 fare. That's insane.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Turnover is irrelevant when looking at a sample size of 10,000 drivers in our local market (Boston). It only matters how much money YOU make.
> I drove 46 hours, for an average of $15.70/hour, after gas $14.30/hour.
> 
> I drive a 100k mile minivan with fender damage and bad paint. Currently 4.87 rating. My depreciation is virtually nill because of the age and high mileage of the vehicle.
> 380 miles driven.


Depreciation and maintenance are like yin and yang. The are opposite and complementary forces.

New cars have high depreciation and low maintenance. Old cars have low depreciation and high maintenance.

Throughout the life of any car, the combined costs of depreciation and maintenance is pretty consistent from day to day, week to week, month to month, and year to year.

It makes me laugh at those Uber drivers who say their costs are lower than other drivers because their maintenance is low or their depreciation is low.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Part One: Why is your gas 20%? I'm guessing you don't track it that well, or you are driving all over town looking for a ping, or just cause you're bored.
> 
> Part Two: All that stuff that went wrong with your car, was going to happen anyway, whether you drove 800 miles or not.
> 
> ...


once again *@Tidy..*

where is your creditability ?
Ohh.. you have none.

*Buy one of those (see picture) and learn how to use it.
most drivers here already know how this machine works..*

The numbers presented by *@truth and faith* come very close to what I have calculated and I worked for Uber Lyft for about a full year.
Not just a week or a month.. so the stats are solid and I agree with him.
the $1 fee in my case was 7%.. it will be higher if you get more short trips and will be lower if your average trips were longer.
But it already gives a pretty good impression that 20% is a Uber Lie.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Good luck to you! Uber is suitable in a confined, condensed and crowded area such as Manhattan. It is not suitable in the BIG Texas I live. Uber only charges the fare from pickup to drop off. The dead mileage (drive to pickup or after drop off) is more than the trip distance itself.
> 
> Unless you live in a metropolitan city, do not drive Uber. Drive 5 miles to pick up and earn a $4 fare. That's insane.


Same here. It is all spread out. Why I have to accept pings 7 or minutes away or somedays there wouldn't be any to accept. Dead miles there, take them to the bars, can't just wait there because no one is leaving yet, dead miles back to an area to get a ping to go back to the bars. Late night is the reverse. 10 mile trip away from the club areas, can't sit in BFE waiting for a ping so it is dead miles back.

Before the cuts my fare average was around $17, now it $13 unless there is a surge.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Depreciation and maintenance are like yin and yang. The are opposite and complementary forces.


Well said!!



Truth & Facts said:


> Add above numbers together, 20% + 20% + 20% +15%, the total is 75%


Be careful with your math, percentages can't always be added like this. The 15% for taxes is only on what's left after all of this is if you are crazy enough to itemize (take the .56 per mile and run).

Bottom line, you don't need to do the math to figure out that it is a fools errand to try and make money now. Only thing keeping me in is gaming the guarantees. Once the guarantees are gone, there is nothing left to discuss!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

don't get me wrong people.. 
I usually appreciate a respectful discussion with different opinions.

But that guy just posts like:
"..then you don't even deserve $10 an hour"
"..your shitty car"
"blah blah blah, you are so stupid"

I don't think that type of posts help anyone trying to get "in" or "out" of the Uberbusiness.

We should use this forum to share our experiences with those who are asking about it.
Many new drivers just see the "big shiny Uber adds and believe hey that would be awesome.."

Let's show those folks how "awesome" Uber really is.

Before anybody tells me or others "why don't you quit Uber then"
Well I already have quit, but I still like to be active in this forum.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> don't get me wrong people..
> I usually appreciate a respectful discussion with different opinions.
> 
> But that guy just posts like:
> ...


Exactly!

I only drive to game the guarantee. It can be profitable if executed, which execution does requires a little luck, but thoughtful strategy can make it work more times than not. When the guarantees are over, if the rates don't go back up, I'm done driving for Uber.

But I will continue to post here despite no longer driving. Uber LIES to recruit new drivers. It makes me feel good knowing I can lead a misled new Uber recruit to the truth. Sometimes they go through the five stages of grief, which can include the kicking and screaming that comes from the denial stage. But once they accept the truth, they are in a much better position in their life, as their time of being exploited by Uber has come to an end.

It is my gift to society to remain here and lead drivers to the truth despite no longer driving myself. If it didn't make me feel good to do this, I would just leave the forum.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

My Uber mileage (*from pick up to drop off*) is as shown below:

Each trip length averages *15 minutes* for *7 miles* at *$10*.

I stop to drive Uber. *I will not stop to awake people stop driving Uber*.

Unless drivers stand together, Uber will race price war to bottom because the *naive*, *inexperienced* drivers or drivers in *financial turmoil* are waiting in line to drive Uber.

In no time, we will see more *Uber car accidents soaring to put public safety in danger*.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> But they are still Uber miles right? They would not be on your car if you did not drive for Uber. How can you eliminate those expenses?


 Perhaps, I wasn't clear enough. It's an "either or " situation for me personally. In my case, I'm driving almost the same amount of miles ubering as I did before for personal matters. If I wouldn't drive for Uber, I would have driven more for personal matters. Hence the balance.



Uberdawg said:


> And if I understand the post correctly, you are now putting your leisure miles on another vehicle and using this one mostly for Uber.


 No, I have one vehicle, but the mileage balance has shifted.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

My head hurts.

If you drive one mile for Uber, that is an Uber mile. There is simply no other way to rationalize or justify any other position. Those are still miles that would not be on your car if you were not driving for Uber. Since I worked this weekend and did not drive 300 miles to the beach, the 300 miles I put on my vehicle for Uber no longer count? That's absurd.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> Those are still miles that would not be on your car if you were not driving for Uber.


 Yes, they would.



Uberdawg said:


> Since I worked this weekend and did not drive 300 miles to the beach, the 300 miles I put on my vehicle for Uber no longer count? That's absurd.


 Well, that might be the reason of confusion here. See, I don't drive more than 100 kms per day for Uber. So on average 300-400 kms per week, adding up to 20000 kms per year, which is about the same mileage I used to drive for personal matters, and I don't anymore. That is a personal choice.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> My head hurts.
> 
> If you drive one mile for Uber, that is an Uber mile. There is simply no other way to rationalize or justify any other position. Those are still miles that would not be on your car if you were not driving for Uber. Since I worked this weekend and did not drive 300 miles to the beach, the 300 miles I put on my vehicle for Uber no longer count? That's absurd.


Maybe he lives on a hill with no parking brake?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

biozon said:


> Well, that might be the reason of confusion here. See, I don't drive more than 100 kms per day for Uber. So on average 300-400 kms per week, adding up to 20000 kms per year, which is about the same mileage I used to drive for personal matters, and I don't anymore. That is a personal choice.


So you are agreeing with the analogy that since I made the personal choice to drive for Uber this weekend instead of driving to the beach, that those miles don't count because I made the personal choice to drive instead of play golf. Got it.

I give. You win. Uber miles don't count because I would just be driving around anyway.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

biozon said:


> Well, that might be the reason of confusion here. See, I don't drive more than 100 kms per day for Uber. So on average 300-400 kms per week, adding up to 20000 kms per year, which is about the same mileage I used to drive for personal matters, and I don't anymore. That is a personal choice.


From an economics point of view, that's a spectacularly poor argument. You are giving your time and ability to do other things such as leisure or work no value. So yes, if it's a choice to drive for uber 100kms a day or drive in circles for 100km a day then yes there's no difference.

Respect the worth of your time and then the value of working for uber diminishes quickly these days.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, totally agree. There is very little to none value working for Uber nowadays. However I have no other choice at this moment allowing me hours as flexible as Uber. Otherwise I would have quit already 2 weeks after I started.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> So you are agreeing with the analogy that since I made the personal choice to drive for Uber this weekend instead of driving to the beach, that those miles don't count because I made the personal choice to drive instead of play golf. Got it.
> 
> I give. You win. Uber miles don't count because I would just be driving around anyway.


Yeah, the "my Uber miles are no cost miles" fantasy employed by those who think they have no choice.

All miles are cost miles regardless of how such miles are derived or deployed. Uber miles are both cost miles and risk miles no matter how they are denied.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Maybe he lives on a hill with no parking brake?


This post made my day.... classic!!!


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Same here. It is all spread out. Why I have to accept pings 7 or minutes away or somedays there wouldn't be any to accept. Dead miles there, take them to the bars, can't just wait there because no one is leaving yet, dead miles back to an area to get a ping to go back to the bars. Late night is the reverse. 10 mile trip away from the club areas, can't sit in BFE waiting for a ping so it is dead miles back.
> 
> Before the cuts my fare average was around $17, now it $13 unless there is a surge.


I live in Ct, Not a big state. Yesterday I got a ping 33 minutes away, do these assholes really think anyone is going 33 minutes at these rates for a $5 fare. Maybe they're just trying to lower my acceptance rate so they don't have to pay guarantees.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber Driver: Oh I don't count the cost of _____.
Former Uber Driver: Why not?
Uber Driver: <insert incessant spewing of logical fallacies>
Former Uber Driver: [sigh]


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I live in Ct, Not a big state. Yesterday I got a ping 33 minutes away, do these assholes really think anyone is going 33 minutes at these rates for a $5 fare. Maybe they're just trying to lower my acceptance rate so they don't have to pay guarantees.


Some idiots will actually do that OR it counts against their acceptance ratings which can NOT be altered by such abuses coming from Uber's (or Lyft's) end.

It's not real hard to figure out that you don't make any money doing a potential net $2.40 trip for a round trip 66+ miles. Yet the apps throw them at us continually and they count these against us all as drivers.

I think my record app distance is north of 60 miles away. IN the middle of the ****ing night no less. After I'd been on the road for 12 hours already no less.

"ARE YOU ****ING KIDDING ME?!"

Uh, no. Uber reality 101.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You are all full of it. You can make over $1000 a week easy. In fact I can do it in about 18 hours of work.

A trip from Toronto to Chicago is $1,099 one way $2,200 round trip. and it's about 9 Hours driving time all highway each way.

So Uber is not lying about what could be. Even use half for the deductions and costs. (Crazy talk). And you still net out over $1K

So there a difference between statement and what will happen. When will you guys realize.....you can spin anything into facts. Just take a look at that example I just sold you on.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> once again *@Tidy..*
> 
> where is your creditability ?
> Ohh.. you have none.
> ...


It took you a year to figure it out? It took me a week to figure out that the minimum fare for Uber is 27% cut.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> My Uber mileage (*from pick up to drop off*) is as shown below:
> 
> Each trip length averages *15 minutes* for *7 miles* at *$10*.
> 
> ...


I read a post that said Uber will eventually be filled with smiling, illiterate, illegal aliens, who CAN follow directions.
That's all it really needs after all.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> don't get me wrong people..
> I usually appreciate a respectful discussion with different opinions.
> 
> But that guy just posts like:
> ...


But..... It's a non-skill job. What skills are required to operate a cell phone and go where it tells you?
This job has the same skill level as McDonald's, or cleaning houses, or changing oil.

I just calculated I earned $29/hour (after gas/after Uber cut) or Saturday and Sunday night.

And YES, there are other factors involved, even factoring in 30% depreciation/maintenance/etc that is still $20/hour to do monkey work.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> But..... It's a non-skill job. What skills are required to operate a cell phone and go where it tells you?
> This job has the same skill level as McDonald's, or cleaning houses, or changing oil.
> 
> I just calculated I earned $29/hour (after gas/after Uber cut) or Saturday and Sunday night.
> ...


Pretty easy to blow about it at $2 a mile. Try the monkey numbers @ 75 cents a mile.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty easy to blow about it at $2 a mile. Try the monkey numbers @ 75 cents a mile.


Right On. When you are driving at $2.00 per mile or above. The dead miles would be almost be covered. Or they would be covered.

@75 cents a mile you could drive a beat up jalopy and still won't make any money.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

[QUOTE="Disgusted Driver, post: 158492, member: 7426"

Be careful with your math, percentages can't always be added like this. The 15% for taxes is only on what's left after all of this is if you are crazy enough to itemize (take the .56 per mile and run).QUOTE]

DD- you or your tax person will have to include a Schedule C, Business Profit and Loss on your Uber earnings and expenses, including the standard mileage rate. Then comes a separate calculation for self employment income and the FICA contribution of 15%. You pay both the employer and employee shares, which comes out to just about 15%, which I think was referenced. It is a bit more complicated, but that's the gist.
Disclosure: I am not a tax professioal; consult yours.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Part One: Why is your gas 20%? I'm guessing you don't track it that well, or you are driving all over town looking for a ping, or just cause you're bored.
> 
> Part Two: All that stuff that went wrong with your car, was going to happen anyway, whether you drove 800 miles or not.
> 
> ...


don't forget about the 15.3% social security and fica.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> <insert incessant spewing of logical fallacies>


This is a phrase that is going in my QuickText menu.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I read a post that said Uber will eventually be filled with smiling, illiterate, illegal aliens, who CAN follow directions.
> That's all it really needs after all.


How many smiling, *illiterate*, illegal aliens CAN follow directions? How do they understand their riders if they can't speak the language? What if the riders don't enter an address? How do these drivers read the street signs? Find the rider when they are not at the pin drop? How many of those can give the Uber 5* experience.

How many smiling, illiterate, illegal aliens CAN afford to purchase on their own dime an '05 or newer vehicle with four doors? And don't say Santander. They are, after all, in the business to be repaid loans. How would they find the illegals they finance?

For Ubers business model to work, they need more than smiling, illiterate, illegal immigrants. My number one complaint about Uber from Passengers are the people that can't underdstand them and don't know where they are going. Some people use Uber because it is cheap. The vast majority use Uber because it is more convenient, faster, friendlier experience than a cab.



TidyVet said:


> But..... It's a non-skill job. What skills are required to operate a cell phone and go where it tells you?
> This job has the same skill level as McDonald's, or cleaning houses, or changing oil.


All you do is operate a cell phone and go where it tells you? How do you get there? Driving is not a skill? Providing safe and efficient transportation between two points is in fact, a skill. I think it requires much more skill than making a burger or pushing a broom. The lady that cleans my house gets $25 an hour because there aren't enough people willing to do it. I don't make $25 an hour anymore at our new rates. I would have to have a paid passenger in the car 45 minutes of every hour to make that. How many have paid miles 75% of the time they are driving?

You are welcome to belittle the job you are currently doing as much as you would like, however, as NoTippers said, your credibility *sucks.*


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

pengduck said:


> don't forget about the 15.3% social security and fica.


This is the same 15% being kicked around. The IRS calls it "Self Employment Tax." You are paying what an employer would toward an employe's account plus the employe's share as well.
In my particular tax situation, at times that is all the tax I owe. But that depends on several factors, including my self employment income from contract driving and the write offs from same, retirement account income, Social Security subject to income tax, etc.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Driving is not a skill, look up taxi cab driver in BLS.gov and other websites. It's the same as cleaning houses, it's an unskilled profession. Just because you have an over-inflated value of this business does not make it so. Are you one of the one's who thinks Uber has a responsibility to give us a good wage? Same as the McDonald's employees crying to get $15/hour. Just so automated registers and automated drink machines can replace them.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> The lady that cleans my house gets $25 an hour because there aren't enough people willing to do it. I don't make $25 an hour anymore at our new rates. I would have to have a paid passenger in the car 45 minutes of every hour to make that. How many have paid miles 75% of the time they are driving?


She gets $25/hour to clean, however her true salary is much less. There are travel costs and time associated with getting to next house, also cleaning supply costs.

Cleaning Supplies = 8% (for us at least)
Travel Time = 33% of time

Her true salary is $25 * .92 *.66 = $15.18 / hour.

Same as an Uber driver !!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Driving is not a skill, look up taxi cab driver in BLS.gov and other websites. It's the same as cleaning houses, it's an unskilled profession. Just because you have an over-inflated value of this business does not make it so. Are you one of the one's who thinks Uber has a responsibility to give us a good wage? Same as the McDonald's employees crying to get $15/hour. Just so automated registers and automated drink machines can replace them.


Driving may not be a skill, such as welding, but you are comparing driving to flipping a burger. I can teach a monkey to flip a burger but I can't teach him to drive, read street signs, find passengers that can't find themselves or work a cell phone. And that wasn't the only point of the post. Show me all of these smiling, charming, illiterate illegals that can buy a car suitable for Uber.

But, you and I live in different worlds. In my world, gas is not my only expense and driving for Uber isn't monkey work. In your world you net $29 an hour for driving around in a wrecked minivan. Sounds swell. You must be proud.



TidyVet said:


> She gets $25/hour to clean, however her true salary is much less. There are travel costs and time associated with getting to next house, also cleaning supply costs.
> 
> Cleaning Supplies = 8% (for us at least)
> Travel Time = 33% of time
> ...


It takes her 1/3 of every hour she works to get to and from my house? Pull numbers out of the air much? She is at my house 5 hours so according to you she spends 1.66 hours commuting? How amusing. I buy the cleaning supplies, she is a maid not a janitor.

And 15.18 is what some Uber drivers make. You being so much better since you can make $29 (using the old gas is my only expense formula).


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Driving may not be a skill, such as welding, but you are comparing driving to flipping a burger. I can teach a monkey to flip a burger but I can't teach him to drive, read street signs, find passengers that can't find themselves or work a cell phone. And that wasn't the only point of the post. Show me all of these smiling, charming, illiterate illegals that can buy a car suitable for Uber.
> 
> But, you and I live in different worlds. In my world, gas is not my only expense and driving for Uber isn't monkey work. In your world you net $29 an hour for driving around in a wrecked minivan. Sounds swell. You must be proud.
> 
> ...


I have a $10,000 / month cleaning business, numbers are based off of an average of 58 clients (not just your house). It's nice of you to buy her cleaning supplies.

Where did you get $29/hour? I net $15/hour after gas, I think that is a realistic number given Boston location.

And yes, it realistically takes her 33% commuting time to go from her house in the morning, to your house, to the next house, and then back home.

If she just does your house, that's fine, but most houses don't take 5 hours to clean. Average home for cleaning is 3 hours, so if it takes her 30 mins to get to a house one way, then that is 33% commute.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> But..... It's a non-skill job. What skills are required to operate a cell phone and go where it tells you?
> This job has the same skill level as McDonald's, or cleaning houses, or changing oil.
> 
> I just calculated I earned $29/hour (after gas/after Uber cut) or Saturday and Sunday night.
> ...


I got it right here.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

And like I tried to explain, she is a maid, not a cleaning service. She works for herself, I have no clue where else she may work, don't really care. It doesn't take her anywhere near 1:40 to commute to and from my house. Maybe 15 minutes each way.

Further proof that everyones numbers are different. She operates her cleaning business on a different level than you. You are comparing what you make in Boston to people in other cities that make more or less than you. They may have to drive further between rides than you do. They may have to accept pings farther away than you do. It is virtually impossible to compare each individuals numbers. I do know that I could not afford to drive for Uber at .80 per mile. I probably wouldn't drive at 1.20 per mile because this town is spread out the dead miles make those numbers impossible.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I got it right here.


Yes that is reasonable on Sat night from 7 pm to 3 am. Sum 5 pm to 10 pm. Hourly after gas.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> [QUOTE="Disgusted Driver, post: 158492, member: 7426"
> 
> Be careful with your math, percentages can't always be added like this. The 15% for taxes is only on what's left after all of this is if you are crazy enough to itemize (take the .56 per mile and run).QUOTE]
> 
> ...


Understood and you are quite correct. I am hoping that I will be paying near 0. I turn my uber leash on every time I get in the car so I am working as I drive all of these miles, even while I'm running errands. Get a ping and I'll take a few out to deal with it, then back to errands. So I've been able to add about 6K miles to my total that I would have driven anyway. Got good records too so bring it!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Why do people always include cost of insurance as an extra expense for ubering, you pay for insurance no matter where or why you drive.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Good luck to you! Uber is suitable in a confined, condensed and crowded area such as Manhattan. It is not suitable in the BIG Texas I live. Uber only charges the fare from pickup to drop off. The dead mileage (drive to pickup or after drop off) is more than the trip distance itself.
> 
> Unless you live in a metropolitan city, do not drive Uber. Drive 5 miles to pick up and earn a $4 fare. That's insane.


This the problem I have trying to do uber in the San Bernardino area, got a ping at my home in fontana CA, pick-up in rialto CA, ETA 15 minutes, fare after uber cut $3.48 with no tip - thanks uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> TidyVet is a member of the "Gas Is My Only Expense" club.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-much-do-you-earn-on-average.12380/page-2#post-158069


Well, not really. He'd have spent non-deductible money on gas for personal driving too, so his gas is free for Ubering as well.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

biozon said:


> Perhaps, I wasn't clear enough. It's an "either or " situation for me personally. In my case, I'm driving almost the same amount of miles ubering as I did before for personal matters. If I wouldn't drive for Uber, I would have driven more for personal matters. Hence the balance.
> 
> No, I have one vehicle, but the mileage balance has shifted.


You were clear. You gave up your social life to make less than minimum wage with Uber. Congrats. Still has nothing to do with the fact that if you use your vehicle in the course of a business, you are entitled not to pay taxes on earnings made while conducting that business at 56 cents per mile. So not sure what your point is.


----------



## SnitchesGetStitches (Mar 9, 2015)

What this man is saying is that he has given up all leisure activities that involve driving his personal car, in order for him to be a juber slave, and he is happy about it.

Proving that indeed, their is such a thing as happy slaves.

Is this man an idiot, or just happy to be an juber slave? To each their own.



biozon said:


> Yes, they would.
> 
> Well, that might be the reason of confusion here. See, I don't drive more than 100 kms per day for Uber. So on average 300-400 kms per week, adding up to 20000 kms per year, which is about the same mileage I used to drive for personal matters, and I don't anymore. That is a personal choice.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> *All that stuff that went wrong with your car, was going to happen anyway, whether you drove 800 miles or not*.


Dont attach a truthometer reading to that sentence, it will get your pants on fire!!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Depreciation and maintenance are like yin and yang. The are opposite and complementary forces.
> It makes me laugh at those Uber drivers who say their costs are lower than other drivers because their maintenance is low or their depreciation is low.


Most differences in depreciation and maintenance are car manufacturer/model dependent. I know car durability is changing but Japanese sedans typically are more rugged and require less maintenance over their lifetime.
Hypothetically if you buy a 25k Camry and another 25k sedan that is less rugged and requires more maintenance, you spend less on maintenance on the Camry in general. When you sell both cars at 100k miles the Camry will retain more value because the buyer expects it to last longer.

In this example the Camry has both lower depreciation and lower maintenance cost.

When two drivers have different cars they can have different maintenance/depreciation costs. However, the same car at different age/mileage levels probably follows the yin-yang effect you mentioned. Realistically, most new cars are financed, so interest payments add another layer of costs to the new car.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Turnover is irrelevant when looking at a sample size of 10,000 drivers in our local market (Boston). It only matters how much money YOU make.
> I drove 46 hours, for an average of $15.70/hour, after gas $14.30/hour.
> 
> I drive a 100k mile minivan with fender damage and bad paint. Currently 4.87 rating. My depreciation is virtually nill because of the age and high mileage of the vehicle.
> 380 miles driven.


So the car just rolled itself from a junk yard to your driveway, right? 
What oil are you using on the car that does not burn up? What sort of breaks that dont wear out? Does your car come with hot air balloons instead of supensions?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Luberon said:


> So the car just rolled itself from a junk yard to your driveway, right?
> What oil are you using on the car that does not burn up? What sort of breaks that dont wear out? Does your car come with hot air balloons instead of supensions?


That van he describes should not have passed its inspection to qualify for Uber. Or don't they do that anymore?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Is there even enough hours in the week to accomplish such a feat. And can someone do it without caffeine, adderal, B12 shots, yadaydayda.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> That van he describes should not have passed its inspection to qualify for Uber. Or don't they do that anymore?


Orange is the new black, junk is the new uberX.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Depends on what you consider "earned". Some drivers consider their pay statement earned. Some consider their pay less gas. Some take into account the true operating costs. The way I calculate "earned", meaning net minus operating costs, there are not enough hours in the week to "earn" 5K per month.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

What you essentially do with uber is take a "mortgage" out on your car. Say your car is worth 20k it is a depreciating asset no matter how you look at it. You drive your car for 6 months and make 20k take home pay but now your car is worth 10k, you just turned a 20k depreciating asset into 30k of course minus repairs and gas but you are still ahead barring a catastrophic failure on your car. After this initial 50% depreciation your car will begin depreciating at a much slower rate. Of course starting out with a car that has already hit with depreciation is ideal.

Insurance I'm not going to deduct because I pay it anyway.

Now if I take that loan that I banked on with my car and put it towards something useful like an education, it is a loan well used.

I don't know how they can lower rates to .60/mile, cabs are .40 1/6 mile in my area.


----------

